# Ball Fondling



## LouAnn Poovy

This is a big big irritate for me. Am I a total loon?

When I get home from work, my SO is always in his robe (naked). He's always parked in front of the tv. He will be there until we go to bed. He's constantly sitting back with his legs open fondling himself. Not adjusting, fondling. On occassion he will fondle to a full on erection, but mostly it's just semi-erect. He says it's just a comfort thing, not a sexual thing. It's almost as if he doesn't realize he's doing it.

It's becoming so much of a irritate I don't want to be in the room with him.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

someone I used to date had that habit.It was weird.He also said it was a comfort thing.
The ball fondling wouldn't bother me as much as being parked in front of the tv all night would.
If I came home to find SO naked or naked in a robe fondling himself I'd probably get all worked up and want sexy time.But I think that's just differences in the relationship and attraction.I would likely feel different if it happened every day and he was growing roots to the sofa all night.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

ScarletBegonias said:


> someone I used to date had that habit.It was weird.He also said it was a comfort thing.
> The ball fondling wouldn't bother me as much as being parked in front of the tv all night would.
> If I came home to find SO naked or naked in a robe fondling himself I'd probably get all worked up and want sexy time.But I think that's just differences in the relationship and attraction.I would likely feel different if it happened every day and he was growing roots to the sofa all night.


Sure, this happening a few times is awesome, let me in on the action. EVERY day? Not so much.

Sofa roots are a definite issue. I'm not much of a tv watcher myself.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I've noticed my boys will do that when they are naked. I think men are just very very fixated on that area LOL. DH will do it on occasion, I ask what are you doing, he says "adjusting". I really think they do it without even thinking about it.

Tell him to get off his butt and do something useful.


----------



## Dollystanford

Yeah well my FD does it in meetings, definitely NOT sexy time :/


----------



## Thoreau

So that is how civilized Brits act??? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

Just in defence of us chaps, for me if it is two days without release things do get a little uncomfortable down there.

I assume your chaps are younger than me so the time to uncomfortableness is probably less.

Just adjusting them slightly eases the soreness.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

That can't be his reason, as I give him the opportunity (to orgasm) multiple times a day.


----------



## MysteryMan1

I do this from time to time, just because.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I can't say that Hubs ever does this. Much like SB, I'd be all hot and bothered so that would lead to other activities.


----------



## WyshIknew

LouAnn Poovy said:


> That can't be his reason, as I give him the opportunity (to orgasm) multiple times a day.


Well perhaps I'd best hush then as I'm probably only digging him a deeper hole.


----------



## MissMe

Does he text at the same time? :rofl:

I'm having quite the visual!!!!


----------



## olwhatsisname

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I've noticed my boys will do that when they are naked. I think men are just very very fixated on that area LOL. DH will do it on occasion, I ask what are you doing, he says "adjusting". I really think they do it without even thinking about it.
> 
> Tell him to get off his butt and do something useful.


 I am just completely fasionated by women that are irritated by little things they missed or, notice till a 1st year is up and could then write a book on the subject. little things that cause me to scream.


----------



## chillymorn

do you know why women rub their eyes in the morning when they wake up?.....because they don't have balls to scratch.

well on the bright side he will know if hes getting testical cancer always handeling them you would notice and lumps ...


----------



## Woodchuck

Never do it, unless I am in bed, something about being horizontal requires adjustment...And yes they do need adjustment.....

Imagine your clitoris swollen to the size of two plums, unusually tender, and dangling in a pouch....

Most guys get a serious OUCH a couple of times a week due to being out of position when sitting, etc...Just a cold fact...

the woodchuck


----------



## Fozzy

Pretty normal. It's a zoning-out thing (that's why the tv is on). I'd have to say though I probably wouldn't do in on the couch when people are around.


----------



## GTdad

I try not to traumatize the kids any more than I have to.


----------



## Tomara

Tell em next time he's fondling you expect to see a rap show. 
Yo Baby :lol:


----------



## Caribbean Man

I never do it.
I am also confused when I see other men doing it.
I _know_ its there , no need to constantly check on it.


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## scatty

My 12 year old does this. Maybe he is afriad aliens will take it away? Just ask him if he wants a BJ when he does it. Hey, why not?


----------



## ET1SSJonota

I guess I'm weird. I'm sure I scratch it/adjust on occasion, but the picture you describe to me sounds WAY more gross than what I would consider "normal". Makes me think of people from Wall-E or Idiocracy...


----------



## Unique Username

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..


----------



## ET1SSJonota

Amplexor said:


>


And this... in context here.. is ... just... wrong...


----------



## Fozzy

ET1SSJonota said:


> And this... in context here.. is ... just... wrong...


"I got a message from the action man....I'm happy...hope you're happy too"


----------



## iBolt

I do it. Not in front of TV  It is totally a comfort thing. Never my penis - just balls. Wife thinks I am masturbating which is totally false. I wouldn't mind if she offered to do it. Actually- I would! No one can do it like I can


----------



## norajane

Do you wash your hands at any point during the day when you do this?


----------



## iBolt

norajane said:


> Do you wash your hands at any point during the day when you do this?



haha

Norajane, we could get quite pedantic about this. For me, I wash my hand before eating anything, so doesn't bother me but I do this only in bed to relax sometimes unlike OP's partner who seems to enjoy balling himself when the sun's still shining.


----------



## soulsearch

Wait, we have balls and aren't supposed to fondle them? Then why do our hands reach that far?


----------



## greenpearl

My husband plays with his **** while he is reading or surfing the internet. Very often I see his **** hard. 

It actually fascinates me. I like to see his hard ****. Sometimes I start to play with him or follow him around the apartment.


----------



## that_girl

Yea. That is...not attractive.

It would turn me off.


----------



## ocotillo

..Kinda validates the old saw about familiarity breeding contempt


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Husband doesn't do it... anyway...that's my delight.


----------



## loving1

Lol, I was also brought in by the title...


----------



## celeste

soulsearch said:


> Wait, we have balls and aren't supposed to fondle them? Then why do our hands reach that far?


Because men aren't Tyrannosauruses?


----------



## lonesomegra

If we men were dogs we'd lick 'em as well.

Sorry impossible not to adjust late at night and early morning.


----------



## oceanbreeze

sounds like stress and anxiety and he is self-soothing himself through this particular outlet of fondling himself.


----------



## sparkyjim

I remember my mother telling me to keep my elbows off the table. I learned to act like a gentleman. 

I have balls and sometimes they need adjusting. It happens. 

But the OP is not talking about the occasional adjustment. Her SO is acting juvenile in my opinion. It's time to grow up I think.


----------



## soulsearch

*Re: Re: Ball Fondling*



celeste said:


> Because men aren't Tyrannosauruses?


Tyrannosaurii?


----------



## tracyishere

I believe there are 3 separate issues here:

Ball fondling - I fidget allot with myself too, I like the sensation and its harmless
Lounging- Everyday?!! That would be a very dull lifestyle. I would try to get him interested in another hobby
Wardrobe- Invite company over. Hopefully he gets dressed

Just Saying...


----------



## 6301

I never did that until 1999. I was working outside on a bitter cold day chipping ice from a piece of machinery I owned and I was using a 5 foot digging bar with a big circular round thing at the top. I laid it down when a guy I was working with brought me over a hot cup of coffee. I was standing on the side of a dirt road and part of the digging bar was sticking out on the road and there was a large truck parked about 50 feet from where I was. I was also straddling the bar when the truck pulled out and the back tire hit the bar and the other end came up and hit me between the legs. I fell over into a ice covered puddle and was in agony. My friend came over and tried to help and after 15 minuets I couldn't shake the pain so I went to the hospital and had to get Xray's of my junk. End result was sitting on ice bags for week. From that day on, I shake hands with my "manhood" occasionally just to see if it's still there. My junk, my hands, my home, my rules.


----------



## NativeSun09

My H does sometimes when he's watching TV or about to take a nap lol. I have no problem with him doing this. I also noticed that sometimes boys do it as well. Must be a familiarity/comfort issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulsearch

Ok, I will admit that the goods need adjustment occasionally. Sometimes more often then others. But never, ever have I just sat around playing dice.


----------

